# Good Doctor in Cincinnati, OH for hypothyroidism ??



## Serious (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello, new to this board. I have been searching for 2 years to find a doctor that will treat my hypothyroid symptoms and not just rely on the TSH test result... any suggestions or referrals? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!
:confused0006:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serious said:


> Hello, new to this board. I have been searching for 2 years to find a doctor that will treat my hypothyroid symptoms and not just rely on the TSH test result... any suggestions or referrals? Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks!
> :confused0006:


We have several here from Ohio so I hope they pop in and can offer you some help. Tranplanted Buckeye, myself.

You could also try Googling your area for the Yahoo Thyroid Group. If there is one in your area, dollars to donuts they can recommend a good doc.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I live in Columbus Ohio. 
Everyone here swears by Dr Tallo, but it is impossible to get an appointment with her (even for established patients). I see someone else in her office who I am not happy with. At my last appointment, he told me me doses by TSH alone and only tests TSH and FT4 for someone who is hypo. He was willing to put FT3 on my next labs when I asked. 
I am currently in the market for a new endo myself, and I am attending a Graves disease support group next month in hopes of finding someone who can give me a recommendation. If you are willing to travel, I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I want to know, too, if you find a good one, I am willing to travel day driving distances, and Columbus area is one of those places.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I will post if I get a good lead. Then we can all descend on the miracle doctor at once!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

got the name of a doc in Columbus who reportedly prescribes natural thyroid. Let me know if you are interested, and I will PM the info.


----------

